# Plant Id



## thatguy (Oct 16, 2005)

can someone ID this plant?


----------



## thatguy (Oct 16, 2005)

and this plant as well. 

This plant in this picture, i believe is the plant used in the "mountains" in the winner of the AGA layout contest. it is sold pre rooted onto stones and branches, as in this pic. I have only seen this plant in Taiwan in person and in the tank of the winning AGA layout tank, which is also from Taiwan.

It is a tiny leafed plant, which is netted down tightly over an object with netting. In Taiwan, you buy it on sheets or stones/wood already netted down. it can grow very compact with tiny leaves. but ive also seen the same plant grow out leggy and tall after a while.


----------



## thatguy (Oct 16, 2005)

forgot the pic.


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

The second one is Hemianthus callitrichoides. The first plant is a hard one. I am guessing that it is a semi-emersed Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Cuba'?


----------



## thatguy (Oct 16, 2005)

the second plant looks like HC, but its larger. its not HC. I have both HC, and that second plant. Im trying to find out what it is. The second plant is growing out leggy on me, and is def. not hc. it looks almost like baby tears...but its much more compact than baby tears under the netting.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The first plant looks like an Eusteralis species grown under not the greatest conditions. I have one that looks a lot like it.


----------



## thatguy (Oct 16, 2005)

that first plant is interesting because it wants to grow up then sideways. i saw it at several different shops in Taiwan, they all grow like that and are very healthy.
it too is a plant i have only seen in Taiwan. They have many toninas and other plants that are "rare" in the US, but are rather cheap there and common. 

Im trying to ID these 2 plants, but I am finding no info on them. The second plant is interesting, as I believe it is the plant used in the winning AGA aquascape.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

the first one is l. inclinata cuba


----------

